# Anyone else used feverfew for ibs? What's your input Kathleen?



## Jakora (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey everyone I started taking feverfew 3x a day and it's been helping a lot. I read about it being a serotonin antagonist and it seems to work moderately ok right now. I'm just wondering if anyone else here had tried it before. I think it's worth checking out. The one thing is that's bad though is it makes you depressed because it decreases serotonin and apparently does liver damage (what herb or medicine doesn't) so I recommend caution to everyone, especially those with mental health issues.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Don't know much about use for IBS.http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/69219.cfm doesn't seem to list much in the way of being used for GI illnesses. So basically I don't know much.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I thought feverfew was used for headaches?Didn't know it could be used for IBS.


----------



## Jakora (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah. I read about how serotonin antagonists had been used off label to treat IBS, or at least the ones for migraines cause constipation that are serotonin antagonists, so I looked for herbs that do the same thing. i've been having some good results with it so far. My bowels have been turning brown. So far so good. I take it 3x a day and i've had some good results. I've read about a lot of ibs patients having high Serotonin levels so it hink it's a worthwile investment for others to try it out.


----------



## Jakora (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh yeah i forgot to mention that i'm taking the feverfew leaves 380mg brand from nature's way 3x a day in case other people want to try it.


----------

